# training a deer



## tri-county deer farm (Dec 27, 2009)

just cannot get him off the couch,he's learning to be lazy like the dog.


----------



## SouthernBredRacing55 (Dec 27, 2009)

put a tag on him take him when u hunt as a live decoy haha


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2009)

So that's why I haven't been seeing any lately in the woods!


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 27, 2009)

We had one once, they turn into dogs. Ours was raised with a basset hound. She would run rabbits with the dog, and she even liked to ride in the back of the truck.I would have to put her in the house when I left for work or she would chase me.It is better that she likes the couch over your lap. Having a 120 pound doe try to get in your lap while watching tv is uncomfortable.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 27, 2009)

L.I.B, don't that just take the cake.


----------



## 24point (Dec 28, 2009)

I would like to get a doe for a pet. How do I do that legally. I know nothing about it


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 28, 2009)

24point said:


> I would like to get a doe for a pet. How do I do that legally. I know nothing about it



You don't


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Dec 28, 2009)

*legal pet deer*

in ohio it is very simple to get pet deer...put up an 8 foot game fence and call game warden,he comes out and checks to see if wild deer can get in or tame deer can get out.pay the $25.00 fee for pet deer permit or $40.00 fee for breeding permit to breed deer to sell...then buy a deer or two from a deer farm.some deer are not cheap,some deer are not tame,deer here are pretty tame.they love treats.
  my fenced in area is 660 feet and i am ready to add a 440 foot pen on the back.i have 8 deer,5 adult does,1 doe fawn and 2 buck fawns...
  check game laws for a permit in your state,there are deer farms everywhere in the USA...


----------



## Hammack (Dec 28, 2009)

I can tell you from my experience that the does are one thing, but you do not want a buck for a pet.  When I was in college we had a deer pen, and the bucks got straight crazy during the rut.  Other times of the year they were fine, but when the rut hit look out!  They will hurt you regardless of how tame they may seem the rest of the year.


----------



## 24point (Dec 29, 2009)

Hammack said:


> I can tell you from my experience that the does are one thing, but you do not want a buck for a pet.  When I was in college we had a deer pen, and the bucks got straight crazy during the rut.  Other times of the year they were fine, but when the rut hit look out!  They will hurt you regardless of how tame they may seem the rest of the year.



That's why I want a doe


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Dec 29, 2009)

*pet deer*

hammack you are somewhat on track about the bucks,but you must go back to a buck fawns birth,they must stay with their mother for 24 hours to get "rich" milk(as all deer fawns should).when you take a buck fawn away from it's mother and bottle feed it is when you will have the problem.it grows up depending on humans to feed it.the buck fawn becomes not afraid of humans at all,then when it grows up and comes into the breeding period it has no fear of humans at all and will then turn on you as breeding cycle heats up,they treat you as another buck.first sparring to feel you out then as the breeding season comes in the buck will try to take you out of the picture.i was at Al Glick's Deer Hill and he has a bottle fed buck,that buck is 2 1/2 years old and pretty playtful until time to breed.i had a hold of his antlers in early september,i am a strong man around 200 lbs,even in this friendly playful act i could feel power i have never felt from a man coming from this buck(that put fear into me),he was also around 200lbs.Al pushed him away and offered him to sell to me,i told him no way.there was a ohio deer farmer that got pinned down by a buck in his pen,he somehow got away and lived to tell about it...
  my buck fawns where not bottle fed,they are what i call tame,i cannot pet them as i can pet two of my does,the buck fawns get close but still fear me.some penned deer are wild and not so friendly(they fear humans).
   DO NOT bottle feed a buck fawn!!!unless you want to cut off his rack every year...
   i live in the woods,i live with deer.i live the dream of most deer hunters(all hunters).does my wife mind???i threw her out years ago!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

*very smart man*

very smart man in more ways than one!!!!!





tri-county deer farm said:


> hammack you are somewhat on track about the bucks,but you must go back to a buck fawns birth,they must stay with their mother for 24 hours to get "rich" milk(as all deer fawns should).when you take a buck fawn away from it's mother and bottle feed it is when you will have the problem.it grows up depending on humans to feed it.the buck fawn becomes not afraid of humans at all,then when it grows up and comes into the breeding period it has no fear of humans at all and will then turn on you as breeding cycle heats up,they treat you as another buck.first sparring to feel you out then as the breeding season comes in the buck will try to take you out of the picture.i was at Al Glick's Deer Hill and he has a bottle fed buck,that buck is 2 1/2 years old and pretty playtful until time to breed.i had a hold of his antlers in early september,i am a strong man around 200 lbs,even in this friendly playful act i could feel power i have never felt from a man coming from this buck(that put fear into me),he was also around 200lbs.Al pushed him away and offered him to sell to me,i told him no way.there was a ohio deer farmer that got pinned down by a buck in his pen,he somehow got away and lived to tell about it...
> my buck fawns where not bottle fed,they are what i call tame,i cannot pet them as i can pet two of my does,the buck fawns get close but still fear me.some penned deer are wild and not so friendly(they fear humans).
> DO NOT bottle feed a buck fawn!!!unless you want to cut off his rack every year...
> i live in the woods,i live with deer.i live the dream of most deer hunters(all hunters).does my wife mind???i threw her out years ago!!!


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Dec 29, 2009)

i have deer from Al's farm...it is a very interesting place,i am a deer farmer becuase of Al and his farm...it was next to a bar i used to drink at,i always wondered how i could get deer like that?i put the beer bottle down and started my farm...
  you can visit Al's place on your PC..."Al's deer hill" typed in will get you there...


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Jan 4, 2010)

thats crazy can someone send me some pics of there pet deer


----------



## whchunter (Jan 4, 2010)

*address*



tri-county deer farm said:


> i have deer from Al's farm...it is a very interesting place,i am a deer farmer becuase of Al and his farm...it was next to a bar i used to drink at,i always wondered how i could get deer like that?i put the beer bottle down and started my farm...
> you can visit Al's place on your PC..."Al's deer hill" typed in will get you there...




Didn't work for me


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Jan 9, 2010)

*treat time*

pets in the winter.


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## bone crusher 3 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## whchunter (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pet*

I have petted about a 100 deer (buck and does). In fact I pet all of my deer, right after I shoot them and just before processing them to eat.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you in fear of cwd?


----------



## whchunter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nope*



shakey gizzard said:


> Are you in fear of cwd?




Nope...cause if I eat them they ain't wasted............


----------

